# Zugriff auf MySQL über Webhoster



## gundel (7. April 2005)

Hallo, ich bin ein absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet Webhosting. Mein HostCenter ist BlueWin (Schweiz). Ich möchte jetzt auf meiner WebSite ein MediaWiki installieren. Die Installationsroutine fragt dabei nach dem MySQL-Server. Wenn der Datenbankserver nicht auf dem Webserver liegt, muß ich den Namen oder IP-Adresse des Datenbankservers angeben. Ich möchte aber nicht mein locales MySQL verwenden, sondern das des Hosters. Was muß ich jetzt angeben?


----------



## Johannes Postler (7. April 2005)

Naja den Hostnamen oder die IP-Adresse des MySQL-Servers den dir dein Server zur Verfügung stellt...


----------

